# Looking to get a complete dart frog species list of whats in Ga



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Im not looking to know how many or where exaclty you have them but I think it will benefit us all here to know what species are being kept in this state. Who knows, these new proposed laws could close the borders and what we have here is what we get to work with if everyone decides not to go the extra mile with permits and testing.

You dont have to post it on here but a pm or a an email will do as well as all info will be sent to all who share. Lines and import dates will help as well. I will send what I have info wise to anyone interested in knowing to get this inventory going. I have confirmed roughly 30 species and roughy 100 different lines allready for our state. Add to the list as it will make local meets and other factors better. I think its about time to know what is floating around, If you want the info kept quiet dont send it as I will be sharing it with other Ga froggers,
Thanks to all who have contributed,
Michael

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who sent the info today. I know of a few more of you that have some nice frogs that would benefit this list. I am working on setting up a GaDartKeepers web page where we all can access and update this info along with communicating with each other. It will make meets, local events and trading and selling frogs locally very easy if we all know what is here. Like I said this is not a numbers thing its a simple species list inwhich all known info on them will be accessable. Line and locale info, import dates and other helpfull things that will streamline our part in this hobby. If you need any of this data on your frogs I will help you track it down. So help out and share the info. It wont hurt anyone to know whats out here.
Michael
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

This would be great for plants as well.


----------

